# Fenix E0 v/s Arc AAA P



## ViReN (Sep 6, 2006)

The Fenix E0 is out... Will it be replacing your Arc AAA?

Refer *Thread 1*, *Thread 2 Review

*Given that it is having slightly less brightness (on meter about 27% less) but to Eye, it would be more like 5% because of Lograthmic Eye Response.


----------



## skalomax (Sep 6, 2006)

The Arc looks WAY BETTER!! It also has a better beam with a nice durable construction. Its like choosing a Golston VS Surefire. Just my 02 Cents.


----------



## Haz (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't have a Fenix E0. However i do have an ArcAAA-P which i carry on the keyring. I want the smallest possible package on the keyring. Looking at the budge/belly on the E0 looks a bit of a turn-off, I prefer a slimmer light.


----------



## xdanx (Sep 6, 2006)

Is the E0 selling to the public yet? I'd like to get one.

Here's some pics for comparison:


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Sep 6, 2006)

The Fenix E1 has replaced my Arc AAA, it now looks like the Fenix E0 will now replace my new E1


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 6, 2006)

viren,

in the poll you have it has the E1...  I'm sure you mean E0 right?


----------



## ViReN (Sep 6, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> viren,
> 
> in the poll you have it has the E1...  I'm sure you mean E0 right?



... Yes.. I meant E0  ...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 6, 2006)

I look forward to further confirmation of the E0's performance and some beamshots. It almost sounds too good to be true. I still carry my old Arc AAA, but an E1 has also made it into my pocket, and it might find a permanent place. Now, like Torch Boy said, the E0 could be replacing the E1.

Geoff


----------



## dapyro (Sep 6, 2006)

I think I can't resist myself and will buy one, but will the runtime be a great advantage above the output? I like the amount of output of the E1 actually.


----------



## carrot (Sep 6, 2006)

Personally, I think the Arc-AAA is becoming less of a good value as Fenix makes comparable lights with lower prices and better regulation. The design of the Fenix L0P and E1 even rival the Arc-AAA, because they're designed to prevent crushing of the AAA cell or damage to the circuitboard by overtightening.


----------



## robertl999 (Sep 6, 2006)

I like it. And the buldge on the belly matches my body...





Haz said:


> I don't have a Fenix E0. However i do have an ArcAAA-P which i carry on the keyring. I want the smallest possible package on the keyring. Looking at the budge/belly on the E0 looks a bit of a turn-off, I prefer a slimmer light.


----------



## tsask (Sep 6, 2006)

TORCH_BOY said:


> The Fenix E1 has replaced my Arc AAA, it now looks like the Fenix E0 will now replace my new E1


 
I can relate!:goodjob:


----------



## meat (Sep 6, 2006)

> I want the smallest possible package on the keyring. Looking at the budge/belly on the E0 looks a bit of a turn-off, I prefer a slimmer light.



For all we know that bulge could be the same diameter as the AAA. If it is larger, it doesn't look like it is more than a millimeter in diameter larger. If you want the smallest package, why not go with a Photon?


----------



## ViReN (Sep 6, 2006)

wow... Thats a good response more than 50% willing to have slightly less bright... but FULLY Regulated light


----------



## paulr (Sep 6, 2006)

I see the actual photons coming out of a light like this as one of the least important aspects for evaluation. One doesn't choose between a Sebenza and some Gerber folder based solely on specs. Construction and style matter a lot more.

I don't understand this stuff about crushing the cells, either. I'm all for fail-safe design, but I can't imagine what kind of user would crank down an Arc AAA enough to crush the cell. I do agree that Arc's choice of battery contact is unsatisfying, but the Fenix L1p's is not any better. I don't know what the E0 uses. 

Finally, I also don't care much about flat regulation in this type of light. Go for maximum lumen-seconds integrated over the total runtime subject to some basic constraints on runtime; be able to operate at very low voltage with a long "tail"; and the heck with trying to keep the output perfectly flat. Arc has traditionally had a much more efficient circuit than Fenix, though maybe that's changed. 

The Arc AAA and Fenix L1p are among my favorite lights though each has deficiencies that I think should be improved. If the E0 combines the best of both lights and adds its own improvements, that's great, but I'm sure I see that happening yet.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 6, 2006)

In true CPF fasion I will buy both...and then probably decide that the superior build quality of the Arc wins out over the excellent runtime of the Fenix for regular EDC.


CFU


----------



## Haz (Sep 6, 2006)

meat said:


> For all we know that bulge could be the same diameter as the AAA. If it is larger, it doesn't look like it is more than a millimeter in diameter larger. If you want the smallest package, why not go with a Photon?


 
good point meat, the photon is a good size, but dims far too quickly, i should have said smallest AAA package.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Sep 6, 2006)

Honestly I can't notice when my arc dims, so the semi-regulation is not a big deal for me. I already have my arc, and it's proven over the past 3+ years or so, and the finish is holding up well. So I'll stick with my Arc. My arc is old, but I replaced the led with the nichia CS so it's the same brightness as the new premium arcs. I've only replaced the battery once, and I use it daily.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 6, 2006)

I wonder if the E0 on/off switch is like the Arc. If it`s like the L0P or E1 then it sounds like a winner. Guess we will know soon...if it has a spring in the bottom, then it probably doesn`t push the positive nipple into the board to turn on.

Fenix gives a lot of choices to the consumer...three AAA models...each very differant...perhaps well thought out. All good in their own way.

I was hoping Fenix would come out with a 2 AA Lux 5 wall of light...to compete with the Surefire L2~L4...no cigar....not yet anyway.

Ken


----------



## Haz (Sep 6, 2006)

Badbeams said:


> Fenix gives a lot of choices to the consumer...three AAA models...each very differant...perhaps well thought out. All good in their own way.


 
Fenix does give the consumer alot of choices with their variety of AA, and AAA configurations. I'm waiting for them to get into headlights, with single AA, or single AAA, I think it will be a popular choice.


----------



## meeshu (Sep 6, 2006)

In order of priority, with highest first - regulation, runtime, tint, and then build are important to me.

Arc AAA premium -
regulation: semi-regulated - not too bad but not flat enough (as in fully regulated lights) - *5/10*
runtime: quite good for AAA battery at 7~8 hours (@ diminishing output) - *7/10*
tint: quite noticeable blue tint, which I find to be somewhat distracting - *3/10*
build: well built! Could stand a fair amount of abuse! - *8/10*

Fenix E1 -
regulation: fully regulated - very good! - *9/10*
runtime: good for AAA battery at 4~5 hours (with NiMH and lithium batteries) - *6/10*
tint: slight blue tint, which is not as bad as the Arc's - *5/10*
build: reasonably well built. But perhaps not as good as the Arc - *6/10*

Fenix E0 (based on previews here in CPF)-
regulation: fully regulated - very good - *9/10*
runtime: very good for AAA battery at 8 hours! - *9/10*
tint: similar to E1 apparently - *5/10*
build: appears to be quite well built - *7/10*

With the above in mind, the Fenix E1 has replaced my Arc AAA Premium. And it is possible that the E0 may replace the E1 in turn!?

Waiting for more details about the E0 before committment.


----------



## paulr (Sep 6, 2006)

I wonder if someone could write a summary of all the Fenix models. I started one here:

www.wiki.tjtech.org/index.php/Fenix

It would be great if someone could update it.

I don't understand the point of the E1. It's not really an Arc AAA substitute, since it's bigger. But it's not a high-output light like the L0p. And now there's these new models like the L1S which are just slightly different configurations of the old models. It seems to me that Fenix is introducing too many models. 

Arc, it seems to me, had one great flashlight concept (the AAA), plus various others that ranged from pretty good to (no pun intended) not so bright. Fenix's one great concept seems to be the L1p. Their other efforts all miss the mark in various ways.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Sep 7, 2006)

Fenix-store now has a comparison page for all the models (but for the latest 3).

And the best thing is: *they now have the E0 for 19.95 shipped.




*

Kees


----------



## NoFair (Sep 7, 2006)

meeshu said:


> In order of priority, with highest first - regulation, runtime, tint, and then build are important to me.
> 
> Arc AAA premium -
> regulation: semi-regulated - not too bad but not flat enough (as in fully regulated lights) - *5/10*
> ...



With a good lux3 the E1 goes up to an 8 or 9 in beam quality. If the head on yours comes off easily and you have a Luxeon emitter it is a 20 minute mod.

Mine is in my pocket and brings a smile to my face whenever I use it.

And I would call that much light out of a AAA for 4-5 hours more than a 6/10... 

Sverre


----------



## PhotonBoy (Sep 7, 2006)

The Fenix E0 is a very interesting light. It will tend to suck the wind out of Arc's sails/sales and put pressure on Arc to introduce their new Luxeon product. Fenix truly impresses me in many ways. The end of high-priced boutique lights may be nigh.
:goodjob:


----------



## ViReN (Sep 8, 2006)

at 1/2 the price, you are getting almost 90% of it with and with a SOLID REGULATION for 8 HRS!... what else does one want?


----------



## Haz (Sep 8, 2006)

ViReN said:


> at 1/2 the price, you are getting almost 90% of it with and with a SOLID REGULATION for 8 HRS!... what else does one want?


 
20 hours of SOLID REGULATION!!! :rock:


----------



## ViReN (Sep 13, 2006)

it's 8 hours of solid regulation and 20 hours of total runtime


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I can't change my vote which stated I'd buy both, but I ordered My Arc-P today...don't see myself buying an E0 now when I probably won't use it (then again, I didn't see myself buying HDS U60 after I got my HDS B42, so who knows?)





But for now, the build quality, reliability and past experience of older Arcs won me over and coaxed my C/C out of my wallet.






CFU


----------



## Longbow (Sep 15, 2006)

Four years ago I almost bought an Arc, (Fenix wasn't available at the time). I'm glad I waited!


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 15, 2006)

I told myself I did not need another light in my pockets. I have a Fenix L1P in my back pocket and an Inova Microlight on my key ring. Now the E0 is looking like it belongs on my keyring.  My wife has a Peak Matterhorn on her keyring and it is very unobtrusive. I was happy with my one Fenix light...I need to +1.
Doug


----------



## jch79 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm a "Made in USA" kinda guy... so ARC AAA-P all the way.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm all set to compare the E0 to my old Arc, if only the E0 would get here. I guess most of us are still waiting. It shipped on Monday, and Atlanta's not that far, so surely it will be today. 

Geoff


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 15, 2006)

anybody got a link to some E0 beam-shots.

how blue is the output, is it bluer than a ARC-P.

thanks.

John.


----------



## Abouna (Sep 15, 2006)

I also ordered an E0 his week, should have it next week. I have no experience with the Arc (other than being tempted on many an occasion). I do however carry a P1, I look forward to comparing the two.

The E0 is for gift to a non-light person so the AAA should be very user friendly.


----------



## thk (Sep 15, 2006)

I already own an Arc AAA-P so I don't feel the need to purchase an E0. I know, very unCPF of me. Definitely seems better and I'd recommend an E0 to a friend over an Arc now.


----------



## AvroArrow (Sep 15, 2006)

I second or third or whatever the request for a beamshot of the E0 vs Arc AAA (-P/-LE/std). I've still got an old Arc AAA non-LE on my keychain from just before their closing way back when. How does the E0 compare to the old standard AAA? I've already seen the beamshot from xiaoyao's original review thread, but he didn't label 2 light beamshot, so I can't tell which is the E0 and which is the AAA (and which version of the AAA).


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Flying Turtle said:


> I'm all set to compare the E0 to my old Arc, if only the E0 would get here. I guess most of us are still waiting. It shipped on Monday, and Atlanta's not that far, so surely it will be today.
> 
> Geoff


 

Checked mail...no luck again! Tampa FL


----------



## win67 (Sep 15, 2006)

paulr said:


> I do agree that Arc's choice of battery contact is unsatisfying, but the Fenix L1p's is not any better. I don't know what the E0 uses.



In difference to Arc-AA the Fenix L1P uses a spring-contact and You can't crush the circuit, because the threads will stop before.


----------



## win67 (Sep 15, 2006)

paulr said:


> Fenix's one great concept seems to be the L1p. Their other efforts all miss the mark in various ways.



Never had a P1 in Your hands???

Same brightness, same tint, maybe same runtime and a little more throw as a HDS Basic 42 XRGT for half of price and half of size! Ok, has only one level. But can put this on keychain! For me excellent value for money!


Jens


----------



## cloud (Sep 15, 2006)

win67 said:


> Never had a P1 in Your hands???
> 
> Same brightness, same tint, maybe same runtime and a little more throw as a HDS Basic 42 XRGT for half of price and half of size! Ok, has only one level. But can put this on keychain! For me excellent value for money!
> 
> ...


 
Win67.... your in the wrong post here :whoopin: we are discussing the fenix E0 series

cloud


----------



## cloud (Sep 15, 2006)

Ive both lights,,I would say my fenix has a touch more blue in its beam, but not objectionable IMHO... Qualitywise ARC-P wins.. but regulation goes to the fenix

Tinderbox(uk).. there has been some beamshots posted already if you do a search.. sorry I dont have a link,

cloud


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 15, 2006)

hello cloud.

I seen the beamshots in the E0 quick review, but it`s always best to see shots from different cameras, as they can look different.

thanks

John.


----------



## cave dave (Sep 15, 2006)

Longbow said:


> Four years ago I almost bought an Arc, (Fenix wasn't available at the time). I'm glad I waited!



Four years ago you could have got an ArcAAA for less than $25, plus you could have been using it for the last four years.

Peter developed an ARC AAA LR (long run) version ages ago that had a reduced current but ran for a really long time with a flat regulation. No one was interested. CPF says brighter is better.

PS: Columbus could have crossed the Atlantic in an airplane if he had just waited.


----------



## cloud (Sep 15, 2006)

hello Tinderbox 

Agreed you can obtain better balanced view,although its not an expensive light compared to the ARC the chances it turning out to be a 'Lemon' doesnt matter at that price point IMHO.


I bought mine on its pure flat regulation abiities, both EDC's have there uses..keep one on each of my keyrings...I also have a Peak matterhorn (snow white U series led) am happy with that too... bit battered now.

I dont know if you already have an ARC-AAA.. suggest you buy an E0/E1 to keep it company in true CPF fashion!


cloud


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Can someone who has one tell us if it has a spring in the bottom?

Thanks, Ken


----------



## The_virus (Sep 16, 2006)

cave dave said:


> Peter developed an ARC AAA LR (long run) version ages ago that had a reduced current but ran for a really long time with a flat regulation. No one was interested. CPF says brighter is better.
> 
> PS: Columbus could have crossed the Atlantic in an airplane if he had just waited.



This is one thing that puzzles me. The E1 and E0 both run on a single AAA cell. According to Fenix-Store

E1 = 3hr/12 Lumens
E0 = 20hrs/5.5 Lumens

If the CPF mentality is typically in favour of 'horsepower' behind a light, why all the talk of the E0 replacing the E1 on people's keychains?

Personally I'm in favour of a longer runtime with less brightness when it comes to a keychain light. Then again...I'll probably buy both anyway  I guess it all boils down to taste. Was the Arc AAA LR ahead of it's time?


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll be a good CPF'er and buy em both. I have an Arc-P and an E1. They both
have a pretty strong blue tint. I'm considering an E0, does anyone know if the
beam is blue on it also? Personally I like the look of the E0 over the Arc and
the runtime looks great too. And for $19.95 shipped, tuff to beat!:touche:


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Checked mail and again...no light  Maybe Monday. Seems like it`s taking forever.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 16, 2006)

MARNAV1 said:


> I'll be a good CPF'er and buy em both. I have an Arc-P and an E1. They both
> have a pretty strong blue tint. I'm considering an E0, does anyone know if the
> beam is blue on it also? Personally I like the look of the E0 over the Arc and
> the runtime looks great too. And for $19.95 shipped, tuff to beat!:touche:



Yea, it will be blue tint. CS bulb...same used in the Inova X1... Photon Freedom...Arc AAA...Streamlight AA task light. How blue is just a matter of how lucky you are (Mine will probably be deep blue  ) 

I`m not sure if it will replace my E1. As much as I bashed the little light on account of it`s ringy beam and need for a trip to the dentist...I use the heck out of it. Found it to be extremely usefull in normal use. Might say I`ve even come to love the thing. I use 1000 ma rechargables in it and runs plenty long. Guess it will depend on just how dimm the E0 is.

Ken


----------



## Hondo (Sep 16, 2006)

Badbeams said:


> Checked mail and again...no light  Maybe Monday. Seems like it`s taking forever.


 
+1. I think we both shipped Monday, the suspense is killing me too. I have both the E1 and E0 on this order. Monday for sure.

Hondo


----------



## DoubleDutch (Sep 16, 2006)

Same here. Had hoped it (E0) would arrive today ...

Kees


----------



## planex (Sep 16, 2006)

Still waiting for my E0, it also shipped Monday. Houston is not too far away from Atlanta. Definately thought it would be here by now. This is the longest I have had to wait for an order from Fenix Store.

Has anyone got their E0 that shipped Monday??


----------



## meat (Sep 16, 2006)

Mine shipped Monday also and I had thought it would be here on Friday. I just checked my mailbox today and no E0 .


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 16, 2006)

No deliveries today either. I believe mine also went out on Monday. Must be some kind of glitch.

Geoff


----------



## Bearcat (Sep 16, 2006)

Will someone please post a link to the Finix Store. I think I want a EO too. How long has everyone been waiting for their EO's to arrive?


----------



## Abouna (Sep 16, 2006)

Bearcat said:


> Will someone please post a link to the Finix Store. I think I want a EO too. How long has everyone been waiting for their EO's to arrive?


 
Well the one I think your'e referring to is http://fenix-store.com/

BUT, I ordered mine from Lighthound.com.


----------



## JNewell (Sep 16, 2006)

Hondo said:


> +1. I think we both shipped Monday, the suspense is killing me too.


 
Same here, still nothing here either.


----------



## bucken (Sep 16, 2006)

Mine shipped Tuesday... Still no EO... Normal shipping from the Fenix Store is only two days... Wonder what's going on?


----------



## Lit Up (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm starting to wonder too. I ordered around the same time you guys did.

I also got in on that REI sale on the Princeton-Tec 40. I ordered it a day after the E0. The Tec-40 shipped from Washington State and arrived today.
And I am a very, very safe distance from WA state.


----------



## phatalbert (Sep 17, 2006)

Hmmm, I can't imagine what the problem might be. Especially since shipping notifications have already been sent out. :thinking:


----------



## Lit Up (Sep 17, 2006)

What shipping service do they use? That Tec-40 came in USPS.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Sep 17, 2006)

Me too, Fenix Store said EO was shipped Monday, nothing yet as it was not in Saturday's mail here in New Orleans.

Hopefully it will arrive to brighten my Monday (no pun intended) when I get home after work.


----------



## :)> (Sep 17, 2006)

I have one incoming from the Fenix Store and I am looking forward to it. I have been looking at the Arc but I have had a mental block over paying $40.00 + for a 1AAA non-Luxeon based light. The Arc may well be a better light and one day I may know. 

-Goatee


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Sep 17, 2006)

I agree. Paying over $40 for an AAA led rubs me the wrong way too...

Maybe if it comes with two free movie passes


----------



## ViReN (Sep 17, 2006)

But If you see, the Ratio's, over the days, the lead of Fenix E0 has slimmed. Well, this is before guys have it in hand.

Lets see how things turn out once we get the light in hand.

I am getting one for my CPF Review


----------



## bucken (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyone actually received their EO, yet?


----------



## Lit Up (Sep 18, 2006)

Nope. Mail came and went.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 18, 2006)

+1 again.  .


Hondo


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 18, 2006)

There's still no joy in Mudville. The postal service has struck out.

Geoff


----------



## planex (Sep 18, 2006)

Negative.


----------



## bucken (Sep 18, 2006)

Nothing here, either...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 18, 2006)

Same here  Maybe tomorrow


----------



## JNewell (Sep 18, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## Penguin (Sep 18, 2006)

Doesn't the shipping notification come out when postage is printed? From what I understand, 47's was supposed to recieve the E0's on Friday, he just printed a bunch of shipping labels in order to streamline the shipping process.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Sep 18, 2006)

Negative here too. I ordered the EO on Saturday 9/9/06 from Fenix Store, BTW my first order with Fenix Store as I use to buy from Lighthound. Received email it was shipped on Monday 9/11/06. Nothing in mail today. What happened?


----------



## Ledacholic Anonymous (Sep 18, 2006)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> anybody got a link to some E0 beam-shots.
> 
> how blue is the output, is it bluer than a ARC-P.
> 
> ...



There is a slight blue tint with my E0. Can't compared with the ARC-P as I don't have one.

It is a very small indeed with the bulge to accommodate the threat. This will allowed it to maintained a shorter body. It is a twisty and not a clicky.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 18, 2006)

FlashlightPhreak said:


> Negative here too. I ordered the EO on Saturday 9/9/06 from Fenix Store, BTW my first order with Fenix Store use buy from Lighthound. Received email it was shipped on Monday 9/11/06. Nothing in mail today. What happened?



I went to my local USPS office today and asked wassup. They think extra 
precautions were taken on 9/11. Unfortunately, I dropped off a HUGE batch of
packages that monday  

Anyway, they should be arriving soon.


----------



## bucken (Sep 18, 2006)

:twothumbs


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for checking for us. We're an impatient bunch of kids out here.

Geoff


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 18, 2006)

Yea, that makes sense. I`m sure the postal service was told to be extra carefull during this period...nothing terrorist would love better than to make a statement around that/this time frame. Better a little delay in movement of packages/mail than some alternatives.

Ken


----------



## phatalbert (Sep 19, 2006)

Sheesh, terrorism really effects everything


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 19, 2006)

> I went to my local USPS office today and asked wassup. They think extra
> precautions were taken on 9/11. Unfortunately, I dropped off a HUGE batch of
> packages that monday


 
This is a fair point, I was actually worrying that HM customs had scanned my bezel ring and detected radiation from the tritiums or something...but if they had, I'd probably have been informed by now (via a few cops booting down my door at 3am and pointing MP5's in my face




).



> Anyway, they should be arriving soon.


 
I hope so, I got my plain bezel today but I'm still waiting for my tritium version which was mailed before that, so I fired off an email to ya this morning saying much the same...before reading this post obviously.








CFU


----------



## Lit Up (Sep 19, 2006)

phatalbert said:


> Sheesh, terrorism really effects everything



They must be holding my light for questioning. Still nothing.


----------



## meat (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update 4sevens and thanks to Lit Up for updating us


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 19, 2006)

Look in mailbox aaaaaannnnnnnnd.......nothing. No light. The mystery of the missing lights continues.

Ken


----------



## Hondo (Sep 19, 2006)

+1 agaaain. Thanks, David, I feel less nervous now. Impatient, yes, worried, not so much. Looking forward to trying out my new E-series.


Hondo


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 19, 2006)

Another no-show here in Carolina.

Geoff


----------



## planex (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update 4sevens.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Sep 19, 2006)

Nada, Mine's still an MIA. Hard to imagine what happened. Hopefully some postman is'nt selling Fenixes from the back of his mail truck....


----------



## tsask (Sep 19, 2006)

hate to see a stand up guy like David/ 4 Sevens have his packages held up at USPS. This story doesn't make me feel "safer"Yesterday I was in a US post office outside of WASH DC (mailing my payment for a couple of ARC lights!) when a foreign guy (NOT FROM KANSAS) wanted to get a PO Box without ID! the postal clerk said that could not be done, then just as I was beginning that one of the so called safeguards was working, the clerk said that ANYONE could have mail held at Post Office general delivery for a month no questions asked !!!:huh2: WTF!!!!!?! meanwhile cool folks like flashlight freak are waiting for a light from a guy who ships VERY quickly!!!!

4 Sevens ships very quickly! Uncle Sam should be asking for his :goodjob: help with lights rather than hassling innocent packages!


----------



## bucken (Sep 20, 2006)

Still nothing here, either...


----------



## JNewell (Sep 20, 2006)

I am guessing that these are really MIA. It shouldn't take ten days for first class mail to arrive one or two states away.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 20, 2006)

What happens if the shippment is lost? Can it be tracked? Strange that ALL the lights on the monday shippment have not been recieved. Maybe today


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 20, 2006)

After all this talk and anticipation, I'll really be bummed if the light stinks.

Geoff


----------



## DoubleDutch (Sep 20, 2006)

*Yes!!*

O no. It's the newspaper. Must have withdrawal symptoms playing with my mind





Kees


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 20, 2006)

Flying Turtle said:


> After all this talk and anticipation, I'll really be bummed if the light stinks.
> 
> Geoff



At this point I just hope I can even smell the light.


----------



## MacTech (Sep 20, 2006)

Got my Lighthound shipped E0 today (about 10 minutes ago), and though i don't have an Arc AAA P to compare it against (yet), i *DO* have an E1 to compare it against....

first off, the "hump" below the head of the light with the Fenix logo on it is the threading that connects the body to the head, the threading is very well constructed and the head turns smoothly

the knurling on the body of the light is Mini-Maglite style, not too agressive, but not smooth either, the knurling on the head strikes the perfect balance between grip and smoothness, it's not agressive, but it's not as smooth as the body knurling

the Nichia LED is well centered in the nonpolished reflector, the reflector has just enough polish to reflect light from the sides of the LED but it's not a mirror-polish like on the other Fenix lights

the light ships with 2 spare o-rings and a split ring, i was expecting a "lobster claw" clip, but i have the spare claw from my P1, i pocket carry the P1 and have never needed the claw clip, so it goes on the E0, the E0 has the same split-ring notch as the E1 and L0P, allowing tailstands with a split ring attached

the anodizing looks great (i got the Natural Hard Ano) and is flawless, but then again, it's brand new, how it withstands banging around on the keyring is another story

Now, onto the beam pattern (i'm at work, so no digicam, i'll post pics when i get home)

the E0, compared directly against the E1, both running on fresh lithium AAA's, appears to be about half as bright as the E1. my E0 has a faintly bluish hotspot with a yellow corona, fading *VERY* smoothly to a yellowish/white spill, it's a rather "warm" looking LED, i quite like it, the beam is very smooth, it transitions almost seamlessly from hotspot to spill, much like the reflectored Inova X1

the E1, as has been noted before, has a much ringier beam, and when compared against the E0, looks vaguely purplish, *this* E0's beam definitely has a much *warmer* tint than the E1

the E1 is clearly the brighter of the two, but the E0 has a far superior beam pattern

all in all, the E0 looks to have all the signs of being another great light from Fenix, i'm pleased with mine


----------



## DoubleDutch (Sep 20, 2006)

Mac Tech

Good to hear such positive first impressions!
So this might be worth the wait, guys.





Kees


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 20, 2006)

Does it have a spring at the bottom? How does the brightness compare to your X1?

Ken


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the mini-review, MacTech. Sounds like this one will be a winner. Like you, I may be ordering from LightHound soon.

Geoff


----------



## MacTech (Sep 20, 2006)

Badbeams said:


> Does it have a spring at the bottom? How does the brightness compare to your X1?
> 
> Ken


Yes, it has a spring at the bottom, the head of the light has a flat circuit board like the E1/L0P, the circuit board is marked "E1", so it looks like it uses the same battery contact circuit board as the E1

the barrel of the E0 is smaller than the E1, the "collar" on the E0 is the diameter of the E1, that gives you an idea of how much slimmer the E0 is than the E1

i also just discovered that *THE HEADS ARE INTERCHANGEABLE!!*, on a whim, i had both heads off each light, inspecting the circuit board visible in the head, i grabbed the E0 head and had the E1 body in my hand and figured "why not"...

I screwed the E0 head onto the E1 body, and lo and behold, it *LIT UP*, you can play Fenix-Lego with their AAA line, i know the L0P head will fit and function on a E1, so there's no logical reason a E0 head wouldn't work on an L0P body

i actually think the E0 head/E1 body combo looks better than the stock setup, the neck of the E0 head is of the same diameter as the body of the E1, so instead of a "bulge" in the middle of the light, the E1/0 hybrid tapers down to a nice narrow head, the E1 head/E0 body combo looks good as well, the large head tapering to a thin body....

I don't have my X1 Reflector with me now, but going from memory, i'd say the E0 is maybe half as bright, the X1 Rev 2 isn't spectacularly bright itself, so it may be closer in brightness than i remember, i'll check tonight.....


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply Mactech. Any info you give us is great for us light starved folks. I might have to order another one as it could be a long time before the missing shippment problem is sorted out. Now that I know they are interchangable with all other Fenix AAA light I will order my next one in black to be able to swap around/change with my L0P. The one I am waiting for is silver...I also have a silver E1. So I`ll have a lot of choices.

Can`t wait for you to get home and give us more info/pic`s.

Ken


----------



## Lit Up (Sep 20, 2006)

Still nothing...


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 20, 2006)

I just placed an order for an E0 today.

at $19.95, you can`t be robbed.

regards

John.


----------



## Lit Up (Sep 20, 2006)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I just placed an order for an E0 today.
> 
> at $19.95, you can`t be robbed.
> 
> ...



I would, but investing 40 (total) in a keychain light doesn't quite resonant with me.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 20, 2006)

Zippity do da~zippity day~my oh my~ got my light today. It`s a Disney song. But it`s true...believe it or not came in the mail about 10 minutes ago. Struggeling to get the key ring on it now, And take the lobster claw off my retired L0P (retired after my E1 came weeks ago). I only got 1 spare O ring with mine. First thought after short bathroom test agianst X1...the spill beam is not as wide as the X1 and it is a bit dimmer...but not that much! I think we have a winner here folks.

Ken


----------



## Stormdrane (Sep 20, 2006)

I received mine today as well. I popped a fresh alkaline in it to compare it with my Arc-P. Size wise, the difference is negligable, the Arc was brighter, but it did have a lithium in it and the e0 tint was slightly bluer than the Arc and had a bit less sidespill. I like it so far and put a glo-ring on it and added it to my keychain for a good test drive.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 20, 2006)

Bah, humbug. And double phooey, too

Geoff


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 20, 2006)

Flying Turtle said:


> Bah, humbug. And double phooey, too
> 
> Geoff



Well at least you know there is hope now and tomorrow...bet it will show up. 

After a little more testing I would have to say its dimmer against the X1 than I originally thought. I will have to play with it a while and see if it`s suitable for my needs as a EDC. I wish they would have polished the reflector area more. 

I wonder what the runtime is with a lithium...and rechargable. I have a 1000ma in it that measured 1.3 volts at the start...turned it on at 7:30 eastern time...I`m going to run it through the night...but unless it makes it to 7:30 tomorrow morning before going into moon mode I won`t have much to share...I not going to stare at it all night.

Ken


----------



## MacTech (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's some hallway beamshots comparing the E1, the E0, and the Inova X1 Reflector model

the E1 was used to lock exposure settings for all 3 lights

first, the baseline pic with flash;




now, the Fenix E1;




next, the Fenix E0;




finally, the Inova X1;





next, some Over/Under pics;
Top light is the E1, bottom is E0;




Top X1, bottom E0;





finally, the Headswap;


----------



## Penguin (Sep 21, 2006)

Got mine today from 47's! L0p and E0 heads are interchangable! My E0 is slightly less bright than my Arc AAA (the Arc has a much bluer/purple beam so the color affects how 'bright' it actually is) Great light for the money  Also quite impressed with the L0P's box!

-Josh


----------



## Lit Up (Sep 21, 2006)

Is it safe to say that it's brighter than a stock Dorcy 1xAAA?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the preview pics, MacTech. I guess my wait will soon be over. Now I need to figure out a way to sneak back home after the mail arrives. And it wouldn't hurt to beat my wife to the mailbox, too.

Geoff


----------



## roknrandy (Sep 21, 2006)

MacTech said:


> Here's some hallway beamshots comparing the E1, the E0, and the Inova X1 Reflector model (snip)



MacTech, Could you get a picture of the lights together for a size comparision please. I'm interested in seeing the X1 vs E0 in particular, Thanks


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 21, 2006)

anybody had a look to see if it is possible to change the LED in the E0, or is it potted.

I would like somthing a bit whiter.

any suggestions on a replacement LED.

regards.

John.


----------



## phatalbert (Sep 21, 2006)

Badbeams said:


> At this point I just hope I can even smell the light.



:lolsign: 

Great to hear all the good reviews and arrivals for that matter


----------



## MacTech (Sep 21, 2006)

Fenix E0 against a Inova X1 and iPod Nano (Rev 2) for scale;






battery efficiency on this thing is killer as well, last night at midnight, i put a Duracell AAA in that ZTS'ed at 40%, it's now almost 10:00 and the E0 is *STILL* putting out *usable* light , it's not as bright as a fresh battery, obviously (it's about half as bright now), but the fact remains, almost 10 hours off a *depleted* battery....


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Sep 21, 2006)

Finally got mine too, woohoo... Nice little light. THe output looks about the same as my ARC-P, however the ARC has a more blueish tint. Due to the great run time of the Fenix it has given rise to retirement for my ARC. Might give it to the wife for her purse....

I only wish the beam spill area of the E1 was as smooth as the EO. Of course the E1 is a champ for brightness level along with its cousin the LOP.


----------



## MacTech (Sep 21, 2006)

At about 10:45, the E0 entered "Moon Mode", throwing a much lower amount of light, but still usable for reading when dark adapted, LED is very dim now, still usable when dark adapted, however, the bond wires going into the die are visible now

i'd say the battery is "officially" dead, yes it's lighting up, but not enough to be usable, battery voltage tests out at .45V

10 hours of runtime off a depleted battery (40% on my ZTS) is exceptionally good

Anyone know if Energizer Lithium AA's are okay to use in this, according to Fenix, the max. voltage input it will accept is 1.6V, a fresh Lithium AA is around 1.7V, i know Lithiums work fine in the other Fenix AAA lights (L0P, E1), logically, the E0 should be fine with it, i don't think .01V will make any difference


----------



## Lit Up (Sep 21, 2006)

just a quick note: It arrived.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll take a chance for the cause. Ok, new lithium...voltage reads 1.725...insert...turn on and...POOF...just kidding...works fine even with the 1.725 volts. But, it doesn`t look any brighter...double check...find worn out rechargable (from E1) voltage reads 1.119. Hmm...looks the same...back again...can`t tell any differance in brightness????? 

Well anyway, lithium does work fine...maybe a light meter might show a differance (mines somewhere around but???) but to my eyes 0 differance. You know, these might not work that well with rechargables as they really suck the batt down before moon mode. Could damage the batt if done repeatedly. Hmm

Ken


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rerunning the run time test. 1000ma rechargable...start voltage 1.4. Time 2:30 eastern. I will check the voltage at midnight...9 1/2 later. I might stop the test as I don`t want to let the batt drop below .9 volts


----------



## ViReN (Sep 21, 2006)

the brightness does not increase for lithium because it's REGULATED  (normal boost circuit like Arc / other similar including Fenix L0P.... brightness increases with change in battery chemistry from Alkaline to lithium  )

for Fenix E0, the only change that you will observe is the RUNTIME


----------



## scott (Sep 21, 2006)

Can anyone tell us if the bezel can be removed for true candle mode? (It seems this can be done on some E1s, but not others.)

Scott


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 21, 2006)

for those that haven`t received their E0 yet.

I would like to see a few close-ups of the inside and out.

also as i asked before, is their any chance of swapping the LED.

regards.

John.


----------



## MacTech (Sep 21, 2006)

Nope, the head is a one piece unit, with the LED and board inserted through the back of the head, there is no way to do a "candle" mode, but it does tailstand nicely for ceiling bounce


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 21, 2006)

I hope my E0 is not as purple as the one in the passageway beamshots, or sombody is going to be getting an early christmas present.

regards.

John.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 21, 2006)

Yo-Ho E0, the Dart has hit home!! I was finally able to smile into the mailbox. That lovely little envelope, postmarked Sept. 11, arrived. Funny how almost all got to their destinations today. Conspiracy?

Now, on to first impressions. Compared to old std. Arc (or new P) it seems a tiny bit bigger. The standable tail end adds a bit to the body, but the Arc is actually longer (maybe a whole mm.) when you include the lug. Right now the E0 is a bit stiff, but a little grease and use should fix that. Hard to say which light is actually tougher. My guess is the Arc. Maybe Craig can conduct a smashathon. 

The beam is very even with a smooth transition from a slightly blue hotspot to the mostly white corona. Shining them on a white refrigerator in a dark room the old Arc and my E1 appear kind of purplish in comparison, though the E1's hotspot is mostly white. In intensity, my eye says E0 is twice old Arc, while E1 is twice E0. I look forward to some real numbers from the experts.

It seems a pretty clearcut victory of the E0 over the old Arc. If the Arc-P's beam is as nice as the E0, with more brightness, then it's not so clear until you factor in the E0's regulation and apparent efficiency (Thanks, MacTech, for your prompt testing. And thanks, Badbeams for daring to try a lithium batt.). On looks alone, Arc, to me, is clearly the winner.

So, which will I carry,E0, Arc, or E1? All three, of course! :laughing: 

Geoff


----------



## MacTech (Sep 21, 2006)

Question for Arc AAA P owners....

is the hotspot from the LED centered in your Arcs?

i just realized both of my E0's hotspots are off center slightly, the epoxy dome is centered in the reflector, but the LED die itself is slightly off center, nothing bad and it doesn't affect real-world use, but both the Lighthound and 4Sevens units have a slightly off center hotspot, the 4Sevens one is slightly more off center than the Lighthound model and got me to check the Lighthound one, both hotspots are slightly skewed

once again, this doesn't affect real-world use, and it *IS* a $20 light after all, can't expect perfection for that price, not for a mass-produced light designed to hit a low price point anyway, the incredible regulation and runtime alone are worth it

besides, aren't 5MM LED's known for slight inconsistencies in the centering of the LED die?

....maybe i should order an Arc AAA P so i can compare them myself anyway, yeah, that's it, for "evaluation" purposes, yeah...

i'm really starting to like the 1AAA form factor, just the right amount of light for house navigation after dark, and immenently pocketable, might as well get the "Gold Standard" of AAA pocket lights, just for a reference, mind you

okay, enough rambling, back to the question, i'll throw it open to my fellow E0 owners as well.....

is the hotspot in your 1AAA keychain light centered?
for me, both E0's, no, but it's not too far off center, so it's within tolerance
the E1 is dead centered


----------



## :)> (Sep 21, 2006)

I got mine today and noticed the same thing. The hotspot is off center by a hair. It works good for me. 

I was impressed by how nice the polish on the "reflector" looked.

Good purchase by my standards. I don't have an Arc AAA to compare it with but I am not really itching to get one either for the price. At least not until someone provides me some definative advantages to owning the Arc. 

Made in the USA does carry some weight but not enough to overcome the sticker price. Not yet at least.

I did see a nice one with a camo finish at www.tadgear.com that I thought was nice. It's $50.00 though

-Goatee


----------



## phatalbert (Sep 21, 2006)

I received a warranty replacement light from Peter of Arc (Excellent Service  ) and though the led on my first one was pretty well centered the nichia on the second one was very noticeably off center.

Needless to say I put it back in it's package and sold it on ebay.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 21, 2006)

> ....maybe i should order an Arc AAA P so i can compare them myself anyway, yeah, that's it, for "evaluation" purposes, yeah...


 
That's the spirit!






The hotspot on my Arc-P is nicely centered BTW


CFU


----------



## meat (Sep 21, 2006)

I got my E0 yesterday. I compared it to my Arc AAAP.

I shined the lights 2 feet from the wall. The spill diameter on the E0 was 2 feet. The diameter on the Arc was 3 feet.

The center beam appears to be the same brightness.

The E0 feels well made, and is lighter than the AAAP. The knurl is smooth on the body of the E0, but grippy on the head.

I like both of the lights, but I like the price of the E0 a lot better than the Arc 

Fenix made another great light for a good price.


----------



## WildChild (Sep 21, 2006)

I have an Arc AAA-P and the beam is also off-center. I'm waiting an E0 to compare it!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 21, 2006)

I wasn't sure if I was imagining it, but, yes, mine may be slightly off-center, too. Pause. Just checked again, and I'm not sure. I guess the answer is "maybe". I will concur that the E1 seems perfectly centered.

Geoff


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 21, 2006)

I have an Arc-P but no E0 or E1. My ARC-P beam is perfectly centered.


----------



## bucken (Sep 21, 2006)

Still no joy in Indiana... But my hopes are high for tomorrow...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 21, 2006)

Bummer, bucken. Stay strong. We feel your pain.  

Geoff


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, I know you have been biting at the bit to hear from me  This lght is a run time champ...12:30... Tried a lithium...no change after what? Ten hours on a rechargable !000 ma batt. Start volts was 1.4...now...1.083. Still guess it has another 2~3 hours left before moon mode. Well leave that up to the pros. I want can`t say it`s a Arc killer, in all fairness at the time Arc was really putting it`s all into the AAA, there was no such thing as a lithuim AAA and no such thing as a CS bulb. But between the options of the E1 and E0 at the same price combined...for one Arc...you got to wonder...the L0P is in a class of it`s own.

Going to bed and stoping test run....good night all.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, no luck yet here in Europe...maybe tomorrow.

My Arc-P's led is very slightly off center; absolutely unnoticable in real use. I measure it at about 2-2.5 degrees. To the right. Sorry, I mean; to the left. Ehhh...

Kees


----------



## bucken (Sep 22, 2006)

Aaarrrggghh! There's STILL no joy in Indiana...


----------



## planex (Sep 22, 2006)

Still waiting for mine as well.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 22, 2006)

bucken said:


> Aaarrrggghh! There's STILL no joy in Indiana...


 
Sorry to hear that. Tomorrow will be the day. 

I turned the light on with the same rechargable 1000ma batt that I put 10 hours on last night and it ran for about another hour and started dimming...so about 11 hours off the batt. Not bad. But the good news is the batt voltage is .96 Thats great as it means it starts to dim at a point that will not damage the batt...a concern I had. Plenty of warning.

I wonder what the run time would be off a lithium. It might actualy make some sense to run this light off those. $2.50 per batt but you could forget about the batt for a long time in normal use. Maybe a 15 hour bright burn run time??? So if you ran the light 10 minutes a day...lets just round it down and say 60 minutes a week or 1 hour...4 hours a month...well at least 3 months anyway...maybe 4, before a batt change. Not to bad. Maybe as little as $10 (lithuim 4 pack) a year to keep the light fed.

Ken


----------



## Hondo (Sep 23, 2006)

FINALLY got mine today. Worth the wait? No.  . The E1 is pretty cool, but not really a big deal over a nice Nichia CS light, mostly more throw in a tighter hotspot. I got both colors in the E0, and the natural is better than the black, but both are the bluest lights I have, except for not-yet-modded Gerber IU's. In fact, they remind me of that dim, blue LED that I never had any use for, hence they were modded with CO tint Nichia CS's.


The dim part I was braced for given the long runtime goal, although they are so dim, the only thing I can find that they can outshine is a stock "AAA arc clone". I hoped to let them show off by loading them and an Arc and two modded Dorcy's with low Duracells at 1.2 volts per cell, resting. Not only is the light already dimming a lot at that voltage, but it is still outshined by all of the competitors. I know the E0 will probably burn a lot longer before reaching that point in the battery, but I had hoped for more. Too bad, as I was all set to defend it in the "are you dissapointed" thread. I guess I got what I asked for in the low light level, but the blue must go. Someone PLEASE tell me how to go about popping the pill out of these things. EDIT: Never mind, see below.

Oh yes - off center? Never seen worse, except maybe in a pre-modded Dorcy AAA. If I can get inside, I can probably fix that too when swapping the LED with a less blue one. Bottom line is, I expect to rip into a six buck lite before I even turn it on, but despite how nice the form factor and quality of construction is on these, for twenty bucks, it should come with a better color bin LED out of the package.

Hondo


----------



## Hondo (Sep 23, 2006)

OK, no patience for this one. Just push, the LED O-ring is the only thing holding the pill in the head. Legs have a sharp double 90 degree bend, surface soldered, so not too hard to do if you remove the old solder and just tack one leg down to adjust the position.


Put in a U-intensity Nichia CS, CO color tint. Dead centered the beam, and the nasty blue is gone. No brighter, so the originals are probably CS also, just a very blue bin.

Now I can live with it. Nice color for a 5mm. Super small form factor, even for a AAA light. Well made, I use the tailstand feature, and it mouth holds easy too. Just not as bright as a light that does not run as long on a battery, which is all I expected. Oh yeah, I had to mod out the LED straight out of the package - minus two stars for me. Probably more stars lost for someone also bothered by the blue who doesn't have a box of CS LED's on the back of the bench.

At least they are easy to mod. Easier than a Dorcy to get into, slightly harder to install the LED with the sharp bends and no circuit board notch to self align the LED.

Hondo


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 23, 2006)

how much leg lenth is required on the replacment LED, I have a few white LED`s but they are soldered onto PCB`s

regards.

John.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 23, 2006)

To get through the double 90 you will need about 1 to 2 mm past the wide spot in the leg, about 5 to 6 mm overall. You can cheat a little by filling a gap in above the board with solder. If you can get one side to sit still for it, you could also probably splice in a bit of a cut off leg to fill in a larger gap.


Hondo


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like i`m going to have to buy one.

thanks.

John.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 23, 2006)

You know, I`m thinking this might well be why some are happy and others are not. Mine has a light sky blue tint. Much whiter than my X1. I wonder if some are just way more blue tinted than others, And perhaps there might be slight differances in regulators as well. Combine one that drives at a slightly lower mill amp...with a real blue tint and you have a unhappy fellow. Might be all lights have these differances but it`s really noticable on these on account of the low power to begin with. Maybe Fenix should screen the led quality more carfully...or order a differant bin...even if it cost a tad more.

Ken


----------



## Hondo (Sep 23, 2006)

This could well be. My two new style X1's are identical, and what I consider as blue as I will tolerate without tearing into it. My one E0 is much bluer than the X1's, and the other was much worse still. The loss of intensity is not so bothersome when you are saturated in darkness. With other sources around, like trying to use the light to look into a dark corner in a lit room, it is at it's worst. But in all fairness, I find it is a dead match for an average un-modded Dorcy AAA (had to dig out a spare, all the ones I use are modded :laughing: ). Of course the Dorcy will blow it away with the same LED, it overdrives it much harder. But the CS LED's in the E0 match the stock Dorcy output, and with a MUCH nicer, smoother beam pattern. Color may be up to the user or the lottery. I am a pushover for a mod this easy, more of my 5 mm lights are modded than not.


Hondo


----------



## bucken (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry to report that the mail STILL isn't cooperating in Indiana...


----------



## JNewell (Sep 24, 2006)

Nor Massachusetts. It will be two weeks tomoroow, which is incredibly poor performance for first class mail...


----------



## Abouna (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd have to guess something is very wrong with these orders. I ordered mine from Lighthound on Monday and received it Thursday.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Sep 24, 2006)

Do you think ARC will ever get back in the game and give Fenix a run for thier money via something new and really cool ?


----------



## meat (Sep 24, 2006)

> Do you think ARC will ever get back in the game and give Fenix a run for thier money via something new and really cool ?



Fenix flashlights are cheaper to produce, so I don't see how Arc can compete with them in quantities sold. Arc flashlights are built like tanks, so they are in the game as far as build quality. I wouldn't say Arc is out of the game. They are selling plenty of flashlights and people are happy with them.

A lot of people are anxiously awaiting the LHS also.


----------



## Lit Up (Sep 24, 2006)

bucken said:


> Sorry to report that the mail STILL isn't cooperating in Indiana...



bucken, you're a stone's throw away from me, so if the light doesn't show up by next week, shoot me a PM and I'll send you mine - on the house.

While the mail service can be a joke at times, 4Sevens _is_ a standup guy.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Sep 24, 2006)

Meat, I agree about ARC being built like a tank, but not so sure if they are selling "plenty" of flashlights in recent times....


----------



## DoubleDutch (Sep 25, 2006)

This E0 found his way to the Netherlands. Much said already.
O.K., here goes.
- overall quality (threads, knurling etc.): not as nice as Arc, but good enough for a $20 light; easy one handed operation; led more recessed, less vulnerable
- brightness: as can be expected
- tint: well, I had seen the pictures, but it is pretty much blue-er than my Arc, had definitely hoped for something whiter

So, am I disappointed: not really, but I'm not excited either. It will make a nice everyday light, maybe gift. 
Will it replace my Arc-P: *no way!* I'm pretty unexperienced with a soldering iron, but a mod seems to be the way to go. Who knows. 

Kees


----------



## Jedi Knife (Sep 25, 2006)

Since Arc flashlights are supposedly built like tanks; why are there problems with the foam doughnut battery pad inside the tube?


----------



## planex (Sep 25, 2006)

Still waiting for mine to arrive in Houston. 2 weeks already. Maybe this week?


----------



## meeshu (Sep 25, 2006)

Finally got hold of an E0. Still under evaluation, but the tint is quite blue  , and more blue than the Arc AAA P!! I sold my Arc's partly because of their blue tint LED's.

If I don't replace the E0 LED with a more whiter LED, then this light will be sold off!


----------



## bucken (Sep 25, 2006)

FINALLY! EO received in Indiana! The beam is only ever so slightly dimmer than my two Arc P's. I don't think anyone would really notice until the two are observed side-by-side. Tint is almost identical to the Arc's (bluish). The case is not nearly as strong as the Arc... And what's with that ugly bulge in the center? Key selling point for me, however, is the super long regulated run time! Wonder how long it will go with lithium AAA's? Despite its shortcomings, I still love this light (enough to order some more)!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats on finally getting yours, bucken. Sounds like you approve as much as I do. Maybe there are some differences in the tints. Mine just doesn't seem to be excessively blue. I've seen worse. I believe that bulge is necessary to accomodate the threads in the head, as it goes over the body, where the Arc's head threads into the body.

Geoff


----------



## flame2000 (Sep 26, 2006)

FlashlightPhreak said:


> Do you think ARC will ever get back in the game and give Fenix a run for thier money via something new and really cool ?


 
If ARC could price their product cheaper and offer free shipping worldwide, maybe they will get back.  

As of now, I am betting my moolah on Fenix!


----------



## MG_Saldivar (Sep 26, 2006)

planex said:


> Still waiting for mine to arrive in Houston. 2 weeks already. Maybe this week?



Since you live in Houston, you should just walk over to Lighthound!


----------



## MacTech (Sep 26, 2006)

Since i have a spare E0, i've been contemplating modding it, thing is, i have *no* soldering experience, how difficult is it to desolder the stock LED (the one that's more off center than the other and drop on, lets say, a red LED, i think the E0 modded with a red LED would be a killer package, combine the efficiency of the E0's regulation circuit with the efficiency of a red LED, and we'd be talking some serious runtime....

anyone want to post a step-by-step walkthrough on how to swap out the LED?

what would be a good source of LED's, my local sporting goods store has the Prinecton Tec Pulsars on clearance, i figure yoink the LED from one of them...


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 26, 2006)

I measured the current drawn from my ARC-P and my E0.

and they both measured as drawing 81mah on my DMM.

so why does the E0 run for so much longer than my ARC-P.

can somebody explain.

thankyou.

John.


----------



## JNewell (Sep 26, 2006)

Finally arrived in MA. Good light, great value for its quality. Weighs less than the AAA cell that it uses, and is surprisingly small. High marks.


----------



## crocodilo (Sep 26, 2006)

Got mine! Will it replace the Arc-P? No. It will merely join my EDC rotation.

My Arc-P is clip-coupled to a Prybaby XL and a green and black paracord fob. Matching the one on my OD Benchmade Griptillian.

The Fenix E0 is clip-coupled to a Mini-Prybaby XL and a black paracord fob. Matching the one on my black Benchmade Mini-Griptillian.

Respective advantages:
Arc-P: build quality, tint, brightness
Fenix E0: runtime, price, LED more recessed, candle-stand capable

Both are very well suited for keychain carry and indoor usage.


----------



## hank (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm with MacTech (well, I've got soldering experience) -- I'm starting to change over to amber lights to use in the hours before sleep. This sounds like a possible easy mod. So, seconding his request, if anyone wants to guide us through the process and recommend suitable replacement LEDs.

"Hi, I want to buy one of your flashlights, but can you leave the LED out? ...." .... grin


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 27, 2006)

One more point came to mind for this endless debate (I do enjoy it so). Who out there enjoys having to regularly clean the threads in order to maintain good electrical contact to the head. This is something I do pretty often on my Arc, Matterhorn, X1, Infinity, etc. This is also something not required on the E0 and the other Fenix lights I have (E1 and Civictor). Just open it up, pop out the battery, and rub the tube end on your jeans. Real simple. I like that.

Geoff


----------



## crocodilo (Sep 27, 2006)

crocodilo said:


> Got mine! Will it replace the Arc-P? No. It will merely join my EDC rotation.
> 
> My Arc-P is clip-coupled to a Prybaby XL and a green and black paracord fob. Matching the one on my OD Benchmade Griptillian.
> 
> ...


 
And now, for the last comparison:

Yesterday at 2200 I loaded the Arc and the E0 with fresh Duracells, light them and put them to rest against a white wall. The Arc was brighter and whiter. At 0100, three hours elapsed, their beams were just about the same in brightness and tint. At 0800 (when I got up) the Arc was already in moon mode (unusable, IMO). It is now 1100 and the E0 is still going on it's regulated sun mode.

All things considered, this is definetely a keeper, pretty much tied with the Arc. So, since it comes down to personal preference, I'll use both.


----------



## thelightdude (Sep 27, 2006)

Flying Turtle said:


> One more point came to mind for this endless debate (I do enjoy it so). Who out there enjoys having to regularly clean the threads in order to maintain good electrical contact to the head. This is something I do pretty often on my Arc, Matterhorn, X1, Infinity, etc. This is also something not required on the E0 and the other Fenix lights I have (E1 and Civictor). Just open it up, pop out the battery, and rub the tube end on your jeans. Real simple. I like that.
> 
> Geoff



I have 4 Fenix lights and use them regularly. These lights listed above have been around for several years now. I have at least one sample of each of these companies.
The Fenix lights I own all use circuit board etched areas for the battery contacts. I wonder how long a steel battery contact twisiting back and forth on them will last in terms of long term reliability. Of course you could use a solder blob on them if they get worn out but do all of us have such equiptment?


----------



## planex (Sep 27, 2006)

I finally received my E0 that was shipped on 9-11 

This is a nice light. Perfect complement to the LOP IMHO.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 27, 2006)

OK, a step-by-step by popular request:


Using a small wood dowel or equivalent, push on the top of the LED firmly. You will push it through an O-ring inside the head, at which point the circuit board will fall out of the head. The LED legs are surface solered to the edge of the board, so they need to go through two sharp 90 degree bends to get there. It is very easy to get it off since the legs do not go through holes in the board. It will be easiest to attach the new one if you remove excess solder first (desoldering braid is the proper way, a fluxed multisrand wire can do the same job).

I first bend the legs before cutting, making the first bend right against the LED. Nichia does not recommend this due to the risk of cracking the epoxy, but it is the way the original is done, and I had no problem, being gentle. To do the second bend I placed the edge of a metal scale at the appropriate spot and bent against that to keep it sharp. Get it right the first time, bends like this done twice will break. I then tacked just one leg down to the board, leaving the soldering iron on it's stand pointing up so I can hold the board in one hand and the LED in the other and move them to the iron tip. Then I could tweak the LED about to get it centered and straight up and down, which will allow you to get a centered beam when done. Last, just put a good spot of solder on each leg and shove the works back in the back of the head, the first tightening to the body will seat the LED all the way home in the O-ring.

The most popular LED (by a LONG shot) is the Nichia CS, which is what is in there, but who knows what color bin. Peter Gransee has said in the past his premium lights use B1 or B2 tint (B1 is warmer). The Sandwich Shoppe has B1 tint CS's here:

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_52_77&products_id=678

If you want a floodier beam, as in less concentration to a hotspot, I have gotten gobs of light, with a pretty white (for a 5mm) beam and no real noticeable blue center dot from these 100ma jobs:

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_52_24&products_id=578

I think they are basically an uncut original single die MJLED. At E0 drive levels they should last until the next ice age. I did not check one, but I think they are tapered in the body. I say that because the Nichia's are tapered, and the E0 uses a minimum size hole in the reflector. If you get a straight sided LED, like the 50K JELED (bright, cheap, throwy but ringy like an E1, sold in 50's on Ebay) it will require that the hole be opened up a bit to get it through.

MacTech, I've only worked in white, but I think red LED's drive at a lower voltage, so this little guy might actually push one quite hard. I wouldn't worry much though, since once you make it through putting in the first one, replacing it once in a blue moon is not a big job, and they are cheaper than incandescent bulbs!

Since it is a little more obvious to me as a structural engineer, I thought I would add in the "reason for the bulge". Due to the loss of wall thickness when the threads are cut, you are left with several options. A straight wall that is strong at the threads will be gross overkill outside of the threads. A minimum nominal wall thickness will leave the threaded area weak and prone to damage/crushing. By locally thickening the wall of both pieces where the threads are cut, you can have the smallest possible overall package with no weak spots. In other words, they let form follow function in these lights.

And yes, some of us seem to do better in the lottery on this one than others, but I am not sore, it is just another opportunity! I just ordered another couple of opportunities from 4sevens




.

Hondo


----------



## afultz075 (Sep 27, 2006)

thelightdude said:


> The Fenix lights I own all use circuit board etched areas for the battery contacts. I wonder how long a steel battery contact twisiting back and forth on them will last in terms of long term reliability. Of course you could use a solder blob on them if they get worn out but do all of us have such equiptment?


That is a major concern of mine too.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 27, 2006)

afultz075 said:


> That is a major concern of mine too.



If that steel contact ever wears down, I'll repair or replace the unit 

Earlier aaa Fenix's only had the PCB contact, so the steel contact is
an improvement.


----------



## thelightdude (Sep 28, 2006)

When i used the phrase steel battery contact I was making a reference to the anode of the battery, not the light.

The EO I just received has the same wave pattern on the epoxy (pc board) as does the positive contact area. I very much doubt that a steel contact plate was used. 

Take a look at an Inova X5 or the new X1. They have steel contact plates. I of course could be wrong, however, I have been working with etched boards since they first came into use in the 1960's.

Perhaps a new production method is in play here.


----------



## arab (Sep 28, 2006)

Received my E0 today - Just over a week to get to me in Ireland

I'm impressed. It's much brighter than my old ARC AAA LE - and much smaller. 

A question on the packaging. I's a nice blister card pack (better than ARC's plastic bag) but what's with all the "bulges"? There were 4 on my pack. 3 were cylindrical and one of these was filled with the E0, the other 2 were empty. I didn't get a battery so maybe that makes up for 1 of these, but the other one? There was a rectangular bulge at the end and this had the split ring and a spare O ring.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 28, 2006)

I wonder if some of the packs, maybe in China or some other market, came with a battery and that "lobster claw" clip that comes with some of the other Fenix lights. I didn't get the clip or battery with my E1, either.

Geoff


----------



## bucken (Sep 28, 2006)

My extra "pockets" were empty, too. Just got the light (still lovin' it), split ring, and extra o-ring. I think that's all we're supposed to get.


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 29, 2006)

*E0 = waterproof !*

I received a Fenix L2T and an E0 the day before yesterday.
This evening, while playing with the E0 while sitting on the toilet, the E0 fell in the toilet.

Took it out , washed it thoroughly, and it shined as if nothing had happened.

Now, I do not have an ARC (it is ordered but hasn't arrived yet), I am pretty happy with the E0. It gives a good amount of light for the size.

Joris


----------



## meat (Sep 29, 2006)

:toilet: :laughing: Man, there's an icon for everything here.


----------



## WildChild (Sep 29, 2006)

I received my E0 today! I also own an Arc AAA-P. Let compare them.

Fenix E0:
- A little less bright to the eye than the Arc.
- The beam is as blueish as the Arc I own.
- The beam is a lot smoother than my Arc.
- Seems lighter than the Arc to me.
- The finish and the polishing of the "reflector" is better than the Arc.
- Mid-agressive knurling on the head and soft knuling (L0P type) on the body.
- Length is a little smaller than the Arc.
- Based on chevrofreak's runtime test, 11h fully regulated and diminishing after on alkaline.
- Can stand on its tail (candle mode).
- Cheap (20$ including shipping at www.fenix-store.com).
- Lifetime warranty.

Arc AAA-P:
- A little brighter.
- The beam of my Arc is as blueish as my E0.
- The beam is more ringy than my E0. 
- Agressive knurling on the head and on the body.
- The finish is more ringy (less polished machining) but the anodizing seems a lot better.
- Comes with a clip.
- 5h semi-regulated on alkaline.
- Cannot stand on its tail.
- Expensive (40$ + shipping).
- Lifetime warranty.

Now my personnal comments! I first bought the Arc AAA-P because I found reviews nice and YES it is a nice light. I love its shape, the fact that it comes with a clip, its runtime. Now, I also find the E0 a nice light! I also like it's shape, both are really small and handy. Even if it is a little dimmer, the light is still a lot useful in dark (I compared both). The runtime is also amazing but the Arc still have a nice runtime even if the LED is a little bit overdriven. About the overdriving of the Arc, I'm pretty sure that the LED will last a lot more time on the E0 because I saw that the LED receive ~23 mA instead of ~60mA. Considering this fact, let talk about the warranty. Both are sold with a lifetime warranty. I see on the Arc's forum that Gransee honors very well the warranty and many people were happy with the service. I'm pretty sure that they will replace an Arc that has dimmed too much over time. Also, many people with old models that broke had them replaced with the newer one! About Fenix, from what I understand, their warranty are honored by sellers. I really don't know how it works between them. But, I ordered all my Fenix lights (L2P, L0P, L2T and E0) from 4sevens at www.fenix-store.com and he has a great service! He will always replace a Fenix for almost all the smallest problems that may be annoying! I also heard that LightHound has a great service for Fenix lights.

If the E0 had been available before or at the same time as the Arc, I think I would have bought it first and I wouldn't have bought the Arc because is it more expensive (twice the price). But since I already own the Arc, I will keep it and it will still serve me a lot. I like both! Buy the E0 because it is cheaper, buy the Arc AAA-P because it is made in USA and has a great warranty from the manufacturer, buy the one that matchs better your needs, buy both because you like all them, I think that they have both their advantages and they are both winners! 

I hope you liked this review/comment!

Thanks

WildChild


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 29, 2006)

Here are things I don't like about the Arc-AAA-P

I think the knurling on the Arc-P is too rough. Why does it need to cover the whole body? And why is it as sharp as a file? It gets full of skin and crud...

I believe the "waterproof to 100 ft" is bogus. This figure must assume that the unit is ON the entire time it is underwater. When a fresh battery is installed (see next comment) the case does not meet the sealing O-Ring.

This unit has terminals that are too sharp. If you're not careful, you will deeply dent both the top and bottom terminal of the battery (as in, trying to turn the case far enough to go onto the O-Ring). I have not had a battery die yet, but I assume it could be a good reason for early battery death. For this reason, and O-Ring wear, I really won't be considering "Twist ON/OFF" style termination anymore.

Oh, and I almost forgot. That foam donut adhered to the back of the emitter assembly falls off on day one, and is an annoying part of each battery change. It stays stuck down on top of the battery.

EDIT: I found a way to get around the donut hassle. Pull out the battery and shove the donut the whole way down around the negative terminal. It works just as well there, and is no longer an annoying part of battery changing.


----------



## bigfoot (Sep 30, 2006)

Check out this thread as far as the o-ring being exposed:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/134986

Between that and the foam donut problem, maybe it's time for a trip to Arc for warranty service?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 30, 2006)

WildChild, I think you've summed up the differences and similarities very well. I've carried a standard Arc AAA for more than three years and been quite satisfied. For this reason I held off on buying a new one. I think I'm glad I waited. After first hearing about the E0 I stated it sounded almost too good to be true. Now that I've had one for about a week it seems to be living up to the claims. Not perfect, certainly, but probably closer than its direct competition. I'd like to think that even if I had purchased the Arc-P I would acknowledge the advantages of the E0. The bar has been raised. Now I'd really like to see Arc meet the challenge.

Geoff


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks bigfoot. I'm going to return my device until they correct the tube issue.


----------



## WildChild (Sep 30, 2006)

After a few months on keychain the knurling become much more smooth as it wear down, making a small point of aluminium appear on each diamonds. 



EngrPaul said:


> Here are things I don't like about the Arc-AAA-P
> 
> I think the knurling on the Arc-P is too rough. Why does it need to cover the whole body? And why is it as sharp as a file? It gets full of skin and crud...
> 
> ...


----------



## NewBie (Oct 1, 2006)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I measured the current drawn from my ARC-P and my E0.
> 
> and they both measured as drawing 81mah on my DMM.
> 
> ...




Most likely LED efficiency and converter efficiency.

Of course, I could have just said it was Fenix magic.


Hopefully, you didn't use the 300-400mA range, there is significant resistance in the meter and the meter leads, which throws a monkey wrench in things. Grab a 50 milliohm resistor and put that in series with the cell, then measure the millivolts across it.


----------



## cloud (Oct 2, 2006)

Been following this thread  on and off ...comparing ARC-P to Fenix EO..

now dont want to go off-topic so to speak...
why has nobody mentioned of peaks model the matterhorn AAA (Arc's competitor) :huh: if we are comparing apples to oranges (ARC-EO)

anyway the EO is a $20 light & for the money it does its job well :rock: as advertised IMHO
a simple keychain EDC for finding the front door keyhole or something dropped in a dark corner.

just my 0.2cents


----------



## ViReN (Oct 2, 2006)

When I started this thread, I compared 1 LED Pocketable (without reflector) 1AAA Lights that use Nichia CS.

Peak uses Snow 29 LED's that are totally in a different class. (there is no comparison that way)

Further more Fenix E0 is more targeted towards Arc AAA Buyers. (but as you can see from the poll results) the distribution is very even.

(Almost) Equal number of Fenix & Arc Lovers.

What I personaly like about Fenix is
1) Drives LED at 20 mA (very very long lasting light, LED Life time as well)
2) Fenix E0 FULLY regulated *atleast for 8 hours* (unlike Arc's semi regulation)
3) Output is not that low (in comparison with Arc AAA Rev 4)
4) Can stand on tail (candle mode)

What I personaly like about Arc AAA is
1) Bright
2) Good HA (Mil. Spec)


It totally depends on your needs. if you want a bright short running light or a slightly less bright but looooong running well REGULATED light.


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 2, 2006)

Couple of review threads on CPF -

Fenix E0 "Dart" - comparison review 
(side-by-side comparison beamshots)

Fenix E0 (simple review)
(runtime graph)


----------



## TENMMIKE (Oct 2, 2006)

i had the fenix LOP, arc AAA-P,peak matterhorn all at the same time the peak and fenix i sold shortly afterwords as their finish sucked)and still keep the ARC (now MM modded) iv been prejudiced against both fenix and peak ever since especially fenix.


cloud said:


> Been following this thread  on and off ...comparing ARC-P to Fenix EO..
> 
> now dont want to go off-topic so to speak...
> why has nobody mentioned of peaks model the matterhorn AAA (Arc's competitor) :huh: if we are comparing apples to oranges (ARC-EO)
> ...


----------



## cloud (Oct 2, 2006)

TENMMIKE said:


> i had the fenix LOP, arc AAA-P,peak matterhorn all at the same time the peak and fenix i sold shortly afterwords as their finish sucked)and still keep the ARC (now MM modded) iv been prejudiced against both fenix and peak ever since especially fenix.


 
Tenmike

Ive all 3 lights E0/ARC/PEAK..
Agree the peaks finish could have been better for the price at around $40 ... for me it is not a major issue though, the way I use my lights for work, they look years old after months. 

My gripe is the led head of the peak, there is just not enough to grip & turn on if you have wet or greasy fingers. they should have knurled the head like the ARC-P


----------



## lawman520 (Mar 7, 2010)

Casual Flashlight User said:


> Well, I can't change my vote which stated I'd buy both, but I ordered My Arc-P today...don't see myself buying an E0 now when I probably won't use it (then again, I didn't see myself buying HDS U60 after I got my HDS B42, so who knows?)
> 
> But for now, the build quality, reliability and past experience of older Arcs won me over and coaxed my C/C out of my wallet. :rock:
> 
> ...


e1 is more good.


----------

